# Pocket Door in an Existing 2x3 Wall



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A pocket door frame is the same width as a 2X4 so the frame will be too wide to go into 2X3s. If your wall isn't to long you can furr it out and make it work that way instead of ripping it all out.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

To install the pocket door you are probably opening up the better part of a bathroom wall - might be nearly as easy to completely rebuild it properly. A better end result.


----------



## MrBill_DIY (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I expect to be using a kit.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

like they said above, they're made for 2X4 walls but we did cheat once and ripped down the kit header and used 1/2" plywood that we glued 1/4" luon to. It worked but like I said, we cheated and had to get creative for the door latch.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Aah yes, pocket doors. My wife and I built our log home ourselves, and every single interior door is a pocket door. Not hard to do, but the kits I got from Lowe's (or Home Depot - don't recall) had very poorly written instructions. The first door took me over 2 hours, while the rest were less than 30 minutes.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Johnson is the way to go - IMHO

http://johnsonhardware.com/pdindex.htm

It may look a bit intimidating at first, but when you get into it makes sence and is realatively easy. Just ensure your framed opening is sized correctly and square/plumb.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

One more thing that would seem obvious but some over look is the length of your nails or screws, you don't want to nail your door open or closed. :whistling2:


----------

